# How old is too old for a mare to have a foal?



## Montyforever (18 June 2010)

Obv i know its different for individual cases, but just want some advice 

Ive got a 13 year old mare, whos already bred at least 4 lovely foals (not with me)
Shes got slight athritis but other than that is a 100% healthy and sound. I want to breed her now but havent got the money but i hope to breed her in a few years if i can afford it.

So would you say around 16-18 is too old?


----------



## horses13 (18 June 2010)

I personally think it depends on the mare and how healthy it is. Some can be an old 18 and some a very young 18.
 If she is a healthy horse i don't think it would be a problem.
I am not a breeder so am clueless on breeding and go on what i have seen.
 I have seen 20+ horses having foals both in perfect health with no probs i have also seen young mares have foals and it has all gone wrong. It can happen at any age, some mares are good for breeding from some are not.

 I am sure the breeders on here will be able to give proper advice but this is thoughts from a none breeder - and wouldn't as there are too many unwanted horses needing a home. But that is personal to me, i love looking at peoples foals and wish


----------



## Montyforever (18 June 2010)

horses13 said:



			I personally think it depends on the mare and how healthy it is. Some can be an old 18 and some a very young 18.
 If she is a healthy horse i don't think it would be a problem.
I am not a breeder so am clueless on breeding and go on what i have seen.
 I have seen 20+ horses having foals both in perfect health with no probs i have also seen young mares have foals and it has all gone wrong. It can happen at any age, some mares are good for breeding from some are not.

 I am sure the breeders on here will be able to give proper advice but this is thoughts from a none breeder - and wouldn't as there are too many unwanted horses needing a home. But that is personal to me, i love looking at peoples foals and wish

Click to expand...

Yeah all the foals she bred have been run like clockwork lol, shes the perfect mum and keeps looking wistfully at the foal next door hehe.

Forgot to add the Foal would be my future horse, Honeys great tempremant with some height and cobbyness added would make the perfect horse!


----------



## emlybob (18 June 2010)

I've just scanned a 20 year old in foal who has previously had 6 foals.  As long as they are fit and well i don't see why you can't breed from them


----------



## hippomaniac (18 June 2010)

We had a Mare come to us for covering at 26 although we were told that she was 21, we only found out later her real age, any way she went on to have a Fab Foal with no problems, However it was not her first.


----------



## Tempi (18 June 2010)

As long as they are fit an healthy and the vet has checked her etc then she should be fine.

My mare had her first foal at 15 and is about 5weeks pregnant now so will be 18 when she has ''it'' next year.  I ride her 4 times a week though and she is very fit and healthy.  She didnt take first time (did previously) this time, but apart from that all has gone ok so far *touches wood*


----------



## Lgd (18 June 2010)

My broodie is my old advanced mare. she had her first foal at 17yo and has just had her second at 21yo. She's still fit and sound - she was in full ridden work between the two pregnancies. Easy pregnancies and easy labour/delivery.


----------



## Simsar (18 June 2010)

Your mare will soon let you no if she is to old by not conceiving.  But as long as she is fit and well she isn't to old.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (18 June 2010)

My 23 year old mare had a filly foal 10 days ago. This is her seventh foal, her sixth one was born six years ago. I have another mare who is 19 this year, she has a foal at foot and will be covered again on her next season. Both mares look really well, enjoy being mothers and produce some really nice and useful foals!


----------



## Doncella (20 June 2010)

My 20 year old mare has scanned in foal.


----------



## dianchi (20 June 2010)

My girly is 16 and were trying with her this year, she did have a foal prior to me owning her 10 years ago.
I agree with Simsar, if she isnt right she wont take, worth getting your vet to check her out, and also what the degree of arth. is as you wont be able to have her on bute during pregnacy.
If all is good, good luck!


----------

